# Free Gold Status



## Socko33 (Oct 10, 2008)

A friend just sent me this link today...

http://forumst.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?threadid=950881

It's for free gold VIP for a year...it appears to have worked for me. I requested that they merge my HGVC/Silver VIP with my new gold...said it should take 4 days to complete.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wouldn't work for me.


----------



## lynne (Oct 10, 2008)

Worked for me.  Thank you!


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 10, 2008)

worked for me.   Next will be to see if my silver will convert/merge with gold.

Anyone recall what Gold gets us over Silver?


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 10, 2008)

Good for you.  Your HHonors points will accumulate much faster with Gold Status than with Silver Status. The room upgrades are not automatic but come on a space available basis.  I have been at Diamond status for the past three years and get an upgrade almost all the time.  When I was at gold status I got an upgrade about 50% of the time.  I anticipate dropping back to gold status some time next year. 

Hilton has some great resorts that are not TSs.  We move points when we cruise, so the HHonors redemptions have been great when we want to party after the HGVC points have been booked.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 10, 2008)

*HHonors Gold and Platinum Benefits*

At HHonors Gold you get 25% bonus points awarded.
At HHonors Diamond you at 50% bonus points awarded.

At HHonors Gold you get access to the Executive Lounge if you get the upgrade.
At HHonors Diamond you get access to the Executive Lounge even if you do not get the upgrade.

At HHonors Diamond you get access to a special telephone line just for Platinum status members.  I rarely used it.  However, I did use it on those rare occasions when I had a complaint that was not being properly addressed.  Hilton really does value their frequent patrons. 

No black out days only applied to Diamond members in the past.  No black out days now applies to everyone in HHonors. 

Both HHonors Gold and Diamond get you a complimentary breakfast for two.


----------



## Socko33 (Oct 10, 2008)

*March 2010*

I just called to confirm the merging of the Gold status to my VIP Honors (HGVC) account...

The rep said that it won't expire till March 2010!

Enjoy!


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 10, 2008)

Actually,the membership levels are:

Blue
Silver
Gold
Diamond

(Platinum is a tier in a different hotel program).


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 10, 2008)

dvc John


You are correct.  I got them confused.  I have been at HHonors Diamond staus and anticipate reverting back to gold.  Too many clubs to keep track of.


----------



## wauhob3 (Oct 10, 2008)

Worked for me. I hope they don't take it back like last time there was an offer like this. I used to stay at Hilton Towers in Chicago and being Gold in the lounge they gave you snacks at 7, cookies at 8 and a free breakfast even though I was staying there through Priceline. I haven't seen Priceline placements there for a while though but it makes me want to try.


----------



## DEROS (Oct 11, 2008)

Hope you are right Wahob3.  Just reading the special offer website, it is a invitation for Aeroplan members to be HHonors members.  I guess if enough people do it and it gets the attention of Hilton Member Service it could be yank from people unless they can show proof of being a Aeroplan member.


----------



## nonutrix (Oct 11, 2008)

DEROS said:


> Hope you are right Wahob3.  Just reading the special offer website, it is a invitation for Aeroplan members to be HHonors members.  I guess if enough people do it and it gets the attention of Hilton Member Service it could be yank from people unless they can show proof of being a Aeroplan member.



Is it possible to join Aeroplan, and then upgrade to HHonors gold?  Usually frequent flyer plans can be joined for free online.

Just an idea...

nonutrix


----------



## sueatty (Oct 14, 2008)

*did not work for me*

I set up the new account following the link but when I combined the accounts the customer service person said the new account was a "blue" account not a gold account.  Oh well.


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 14, 2008)

Interesting...I emailed their customer service folks and they combined the two over the weekend without issue.


----------



## loosefeet (Oct 16, 2008)

Who do you contact to combine accounts?  I was able to get a Gold account, and have an exisitng account with several points in it.


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 16, 2008)

I clicked the customer service link at the top of www.hhonors.com webpage and wrote them.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 17, 2008)

sueatty said:


> I set up the new account following the link but when I combined the accounts the customer service person said the new account was a "blue" account not a gold account.  Oh well.



I dunno, but maybe someone checks to see if you are an actual aeroplan member?  Frankly, I don't stay in Hilton hotels often enuff to go thru the trouble.


----------



## mlsmn (Oct 18, 2008)

This is the second time this promotion was out on the web.
Last time Hilton traced the false ones and took them out of gold

This time Hilton closed down the sign up page in a few days and they will probably trace the sign ups again

Hopefully some will sneak by

Last time  a few friends did it the ones that stayed gold seem to be good after 2-3 months after sign up.

I didn't post it this on my website this time because of what happen last time.


----------

